
Ask HN: VLC Santa Hat? - johnhenry
Every year around this time, I can recall my VLC icon on my desktop gaining a little read had with a white pom at the end, but it&#x27;s no where to be found?
======
johnhenry
Whoops, never mind. Just showed up after VLC crashed and restarted.

